# 3 Centre speakers



## rs16iandy (Mar 3, 2009)

Could I use 3 centre speakers as left right and center


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Do you have a specific one in mind? There are example of speakers designed to do all three.


----------



## rs16iandy (Mar 3, 2009)

We being English probably missions as I like there sound but open to suggestions


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

You'd be better off with 3 of their bookshelf speakers.


----------



## rs16iandy (Mar 3, 2009)

Why is that?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Most centers with the MTM design can be used horizontally or vertically, so you shouldn't have an issue using 3 for LCR speakers.


----------



## rs16iandy (Mar 3, 2009)

Is there any advantages or disadvantages


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

In a lot of instances a center is more capable then the matching bookshelf speakers from the same manufacturer, so it's not unreasonable to assume additional output, clarity and a wider frequency response.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

rs16iandy said:


> Why is that?


Drivers arranged vertically for wider horizontal dispersion and less chance of lobing. Or you can do as Jim said and turn the centre speaker vertically.

BTW, since you're in the UK, consider Kef speakers (wide soundstage, terrific imaging).


----------



## rs16iandy (Mar 3, 2009)

sdurani said:


> Drivers arranged vertically for wider horizontal dispersion and less chance of lobing. Or you can do as Jim said and turn the centre speaker vertically.
> 
> BTW, since you're in the UK, consider Kef speakers (wide soundstage, terrific imaging).


What is ment by lobing? 

Yes kef is a good option that I was considering


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

rs16iandy said:


> What is ment by lobing?


Cancelling. As you slide across your couch, you hear certain frequencies cancel, come back, cancel, come back, cancel, etc. Of course, you're not going to be moving like that while watching a movie, but it means that various listeners will be hearing different things.


----------



## rs16iandy (Mar 3, 2009)

sdurani said:


> Cancelling. As you slide across your couch, you hear certain frequencies cancel, come back, cancel, come back, cancel, etc. Of course, you're not going to be moving like that while watching a movie, but it means that various listeners will be hearing different things.


Thanks for that it makes sense. I was going to have L.C.R below the tv. So having the vertical would mean they would be almost on the floor. Would this cause further problems?


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

That would be a problem to the extent that your ears are not at knee level. Is there any way you can put the speakers closer to ear height or above your TV?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

HA..I was just looking at this yesterday.....

http://www.magnepan.com/tri-center

Hook up and setup is wildly confusing look at the CC5 centre channel instuctions.

http://www.magnepan.com/manual_CC5

You would also need to wire the two sides in series (doubleing the ohms) then wire that group to the third speaker in parallel to drop it back down. And, in the case of the maggies have an amp like a Bryston to power it.

But it was fun looking into it...


----------

